# Painter Hollow haunted barn 2009



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

finally got some pics of our setup we opened last night and had a huge crowd, we started a facebook page if you want to check it out.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Painter-Hollow-Haunted-Barn/315882070200

sorry guys i tried loading some pics but it wouldnt let me????


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

ok now i got it


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks good! I like it!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like yer friend in the wood chipper there, oh ya.

That's an awesome building!


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

the legs sticking up is a old ringer washing machine and the legs agitate back and forth, thanks this has been a long hard road i am hoping to get a video of a walk thru next weekend


----------

